# DIY Type F



## Littlegupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello everybody!
does somebody have the new diy cube, type f? or do you know something about it. i want to buy a new cube and maybe you can tell me something about the cube 
Thanks


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=type+review

I won't say anything about using the search function.


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2008)

nice pseudo-paradox there neroflux


----------



## Jai (Sep 12, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend getting the Type F or D *for now*. Cube4You's current batch seems to be inferior to their previous ones, for some reason. People are saying the plastic is bad.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2008)

actually, my type f is my main cube.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 13, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> actually, my type f is my main cube.


You've only used four types of 3x3s. And all of them aren't amazing.

You've Used....
New Storeboughts that have barely been broken in
Type F DIY that is a decent cube
Type A 3rd Model DIY that is a decent cube
Type C DIY that is a decent cube


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2008)

My store bought wasn't Rubik's brand, anyway, i've sold it now.


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sorry I haven't used the Search Function.
I've found it now 
Tanx for the help!


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

all cubes i've tried, in order from best to worst:

f / old a (tied)
diansheng
storebought
joy


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 25, 2009)

holypasta said:


> all cubes i've tried, in order from best to worst:
> 
> f / old a (tied)
> diansheng
> ...



Your joy is your worst cube? What's wrong with it?


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > all cubes i've tried, in order from best to worst:
> ...



i've only tried one, owned by a friend of mine, so maybe it's just a fluke. it was REALLY lose and easy to turn, but locked / popped to often for my liking.


----------

